# ENTJ, ENTP or INTJ ? Opinion would be welcome



## Molkiern (Jun 21, 2013)

Well I would say you did not use Si to describe the bird like I would have. I would say "the bird reminds me of m own bird. He has the same bossy grumpy, yet loving look on his face as my own bird." 

Knowing how you think was really helpful, it is hard to judge to what level I can relate to those descriptions without having an external reference point. Never thought like you for a second, how incredible!

for the how I feel at my worst: (*Inferior Si), yes for this bit "*feeling like you have lost all enthusiasm and optimism? Does the future suddenly seem cut-off, vague, or oppressive? (loss of healthy Ne functioning) Do you lack motivation/inspiration and want to take time for reflection?". I just call those my low moments
*No for this bit: "d*o you find yourself getting pedantic, nitpicky, fussy, irritable, short-tempered, or impatient with people? " When I am feeling very low I want to deal with it alone, people don't need to know I am feeling bad. However when I am stressed/pressured it is the other way around (no to the first part and yes to the second).

*Also *(*Inferior Se), but that is for a different kind of stress. less depression, more angst, when something is out of my control 
*"Do you feel mentally shut down, like you are tired of thinking? Do you feel as though the whole world is against you, throwing up every possible obstacle to plague you? (loss of healthy Ni functioning) Do you often feel an underlying anger, or ready to rant/rage at the slightest provocation, or want to systematically tear someone down?"


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Knowing how you think was really helpful, it is hard to judge to what level I can relate to those descriptions without having an external reference point. Never thought like you for a second, how incredible


Haha thank you. 

How important are the facts to you? Does it bother you when someone presents theory as fact? 

When talking to someone do you want to know the who, what, when, where, etc.? 

What were your favorite subjects in school? History, math,...and why? what subjects were your least favorite and why?

what goes through your mind when you're thrown into a type of situation you've never experienced before? 

What can convince you to believe in a new idea?

Do you hate when movies that don't have a solid ending/ending left open for interpretation?

How much do you like closure? 

Do you like editing papers? If so, why? Do you look for grammar mistakes, how a sentence could be shortened, how the message could become clearer, how the writer could use less offensive language, etc?

How much do you notice your physical environment? 

What types of behaviors offend you? 

Where does your inspiration come from?

Say you’re in school and have to do a group presentation. Do you offer a presentation idea that you've already done for another class, or something you've never done before? 

What's your role in a group project? The organizer, the barnstormer, the one who sees the impracticalities in others ideas, the one who takes into account if others will be offended by group presentation, etc.?

What can your group members count on you for? What qualities do you have that the other group members lack?

So in college I did a counseling program where students would learn the counseling theories and then counsel each other. The "clients" always told me I had such a calming effect on them but I also sometimes had problem keeping the conversation linear-Ne. Like I would start out with one topic then jump to another...then go back to original topic. I wonder...say you were a counselor what do you think the client would say they like about you? And would they say you move around a lot, are stiff, fidget, etc.? 

How much do you like routines?

Do you like to-do lists?

How aware of your bodily needs are you? 

Is it hard being on time for you? 

Do you hate when assignments are "too vague" or "too specific?"


----------



## Molkiern (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow, lots of questions ! I shall try to answer them all. 

The facts are very important to me, at least if the facts are important for a point to be made.
Yes and no, I like to know who, what when where etc, generally speaking, if you tell me you talked to a friend who spoiled the deadpool movie to you, then I don't really care, the point is that the movie was spoiled. But if you tell me you saw a friend of mine getting in a fight, then yes I would like to know.

My favorite subjects at school were politics, history (but only the military aspect), litterature adìnd sports. I disliked maths because I would always make mistakes based on details (forgetting the - etc).
When I experience something new I always try to understand how the system works, I like to be in control. in a new work environment my thoughts are: follow the process/adapt, understand it and then do your independent thinking(how to improve it).

I can believe in something new if you show me the logic of your argument and I can't refute it (for theory) or if I think it can work in reality (for a project), this would require evidence based on numbers and understanding of the environment.

I am not sure about open ended movies, I loved the film In Bruges, the ending was annoying, but in a nice way (if that makes sense). It is the sort of film that permitted an open ending. But generally I like to know how things finish (in the non art world). 

I like closure a lot !

I hate editing papers, I don't like details, I am not bad at it, but I don't enjoy it, I find it boring. 

I notice my environment, again I don't know how much others notice thier environment. But when I go runing I tend to be lost in thought, and I have to make a concious effort to see the world around me. That said I love site seeing.

Behaviours that offend me: zealots (who i disagree with), being uneducated (wearing bad clothes, chewing with your mouth open), people who argue on a personal level clearly not listening to what you have to say, and just shouting you down with their raw emotions, using negative terms (they use these terms when they can't argue against you, it stops the debate). You can't argue a point. In other words close minded people.

My inspiration comes from: Not too sure, it comes from my understanding of how the world works, why the world is, what I hold dear to my heart, my desire to win, to be the best I can... But that is more my motivation than my inspiration. I think that insperation comes from emotion. So whatever 'speaks' to you. the definition is: "the process of being mentally stimulated to do or feel something, especially to do something creative." So yes, values that are important to me inspire me.

I will offer a presentation that I have already done only if I want the job to be finished quickly, if I enjoy the class, then I will try to be creative.

My role in a group depends on the dynamics of a group. I would have to say a little of everything. But I am very good at seeing the flaws in other people's ideas. The priority is to make sure that the group comes out with an excellent project, I just try to make sure that is the case.

Again it depends on the group, I don't know what they lack. But I am good a presenting projects, offering creative ideas, being just, energetic. 

I would say that I am energetic, linear in thought, for my body language I won't fidget much, I will lean forward, focus on the objective.

I like routines, but they have to be different. So I like to wake up at the same time, but I don't like doing the same things all the time. So a monthly routine would be fine for me.

If I am bored then I am very aware of my bodily needs. If not then so-so I guess, again, I don't know how aware others are.

No its not hard being on time. It is hard waking up early in the morning.

Again, I am sorry but I don't mind if an assignment is vague if it allows creativity (and I know that is what they want), too specific can be boring, but if it is a specific question that I like, then that is fine. I like to know what is expected of me on the big scale of things. Tell me where you want to be, let me get you there. I love strategy, I like making the plans, so long as I know what the final objective is, I am fine with vagueness. 

thanks for all the questions !



Kitty23 said:


> Haha thank you.
> 
> How important are the facts to you? Does it bother you when someone presents theory as fact?
> 
> ...


----------



## Molkiern (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow, lots of questions ! I shall try to answer them all. 

The facts are very important to me, at least if the facts are important for a point to be made.
Yes and no, I like to know who, what when where etc, generally speaking, if you tell me you talked to a friend who spoiled the deadpool movie to you, then I don't really care, the point is that the movie was spoiled. But if you tell me you saw a friend of mine getting in a fight, then yes I would like to know.

My favorite subjects at school were politics, history (but only the military aspect), litterature adìnd sports. I disliked maths because I would always make mistakes based on details (forgetting the - etc).
When I experience something new I always try to understand how the system works, I like to be in control. in a new work environment my thoughts are: follow the process/adapt, understand it and then do your independent thinking(how to improve it).

I can believe in something new if you show me the logic of your argument and I can't refute it (for theory) or if I think it can work in reality (for a project), this would require evidence based on numbers and understanding of the environment.

I am not sure about open ended movies, I loved the film In Bruges, the ending was annoying, but in a nice way (if that makes sense). It is the sort of film that permitted an open ending. But generally I like to know how things finish (in the non art world). 

I like closure a lot !

I hate editing papers, I don't like details, I am not bad at it, but I don't enjoy it, I find it boring. 

I notice my environment, again I don't know how much others notice thier environment. But when I go runing I tend to be lost in thought, and I have to make a concious effort to see the world around me. That said I love site seeing.

Behaviours that offend me: zealots (who i disagree with), being uneducated (wearing bad clothes, chewing with your mouth open), people who argue on a personal level clearly not listening to what you have to say, and just shouting you down with their raw emotions, using negative terms (they use these terms when they can't argue against you, it stops the debate). You can't argue a point. In other words close minded people.

My inspiration comes from: Not too sure, it comes from my understanding of how the world works, why the world is, what I hold dear to my heart, my desire to win, to be the best I can... But that is more my motivation than my inspiration. I think that insperation comes from emotion. So whatever 'speaks' to you. the definition is: "the process of being mentally stimulated to do or feel something, especially to do something creative." So yes, values that are important to me inspire me.

I will offer a presentation that I have already done only if I want the job to be finished quickly, if I enjoy the class, then I will try to be creative.

My role in a group depends on the dynamics of a group. I would have to say a little of everything. But I am very good at seeing the flaws in other people's ideas. The priority is to make sure that the group comes out with an excellent project, I just try to make sure that is the case.

Again it depends on the group, I don't know what they lack. But I am good a presenting projects, offering creative ideas, being just, energetic. 

I would say that I am energetic, linear in thought, for my body language I won't fidget much, I will lean forward, focus on the objective.

I like routines, but they have to be different. So I like to wake up at the same time, but I don't like doing the same things all the time. So a monthly routine would be fine for me.

If I am bored then I am very aware of my bodily needs. If not then so-so I guess, again, I don't know how aware others are.

No its not hard being on time. It is hard waking up early in the morning.

Again, I am sorry but I don't mind if an assignment is vague if it allows creativity (and I know that is what they want), too specific can be boring, but if it is a specific question that I like, then that is fine. I like to know what is expected of me on the big scale of things. Tell me where you want to be, let me get you there. I love strategy, I like making the plans, so long as I know what the final objective is, I am fine with vagueness. 

thanks for all the questions !



Kitty23 said:


> Haha thank you.
> 
> How important are the facts to you? Does it bother you when someone presents theory as fact?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Wow, lots of questions ! I shall try to answer them all.
> 
> The facts are very important to me, at least if the facts are important for a point to be made.


- Suggests Te- Te is about the facts. 



> Yes and no, I like to know who, what when where etc, generally speaking, if you tell me you talked to a friend who spoiled the deadpool movie to you, then I don't really care, the point is that the movie was spoiled. But if you tell me you saw a friend of mine getting in a fight, then yes I would like to know


. - maybe Si if you like the details during conversations. 



> My favorite subjects at school were politics, history (but only the military aspect), litterature adìnd sports. I disliked maths because I would always make mistakes based on details (forgetting the - etc).
> When I experience something new I always try to understand how the system works, I like to be in control. in a new work environment my thoughts are: follow the process/adapt, understand it and then do your independent thinking(how to improve it).


 - Sounds more like ENTJ....You like to be in control- suggests strong Te. You follow the process- Te. Adapting= Se. Understanding how the system/process works...but not wanting to maintain the current system...but improve it, very ENTJ-ish. 



> I can believe in something new if you show me the logic of your argument and I can't refute it (for theory) or if I think it can work in reality (for a project), this would require evidence based on numbers and understanding of the environment.


 - Sounds like your logic is external based- Te 



> I am not sure about open ended movies, I loved the film In Bruges, the ending was annoying, but in a nice way (if that makes sense). It is the sort of film that permitted an open ending. But generally I like to know how things finish (in the non art world).


 - So it sounds like in general you like closure for films? which suggests judging over perceiving. 



> I like closure a lot !


 - oh boy, this really makes me think you are a judger. 



> I hate editing papers, I don't like details, I am not bad at it, but I don't enjoy it, I find it boring.


 - I love editing papers...scanning for all those tiny details/errors excites me. 



> I notice my environment, again I don't know how much others notice thier environment. But when I go runing I tend to be lost in thought, and I have to make a concious effort to see the world around me. That said I love site seeing.


 - Noticing your environment a lot suggests extraversion. 



> Behaviours that offend me: zealots (who i disagree with), being uneducated (wearing bad clothes, chewing with your mouth open), people who argue on a personal level clearly not listening to what you have to say, and just shouting you down with their raw emotions, using negative terms (they use these terms when they can't argue against you, it stops the debate). You can't argue a point. In other words close minded people.


 - We sound similar here. So this suggests thinking over feeling. 



> My inspiration comes from: Not too sure, it comes from my understanding of how the world works, why the world is, what I hold dear to my heart, my desire to win, to be the best I can... But that is more my motivation than my inspiration. I think that insperation comes from emotion. So whatever 'speaks' to you. the definition is: "the process of being mentally stimulated to do or feel something, especially to do something creative." So yes, values that are important to me inspire me.


 - I'm assuming you found that definition online? That could suggest concrete thinking-sensing. Or maybe Te. 



> I will offer a presentation that I have already done only if I want the job to be finished quickly, if I enjoy the class, then I will try to be creative.


 - Wanting to get it done quickly I see as Te. But as a strong Si user, I naturally go for the tried and true method...if a poem worked for another class...then I will write a poem for my next class. So I'm thinking you use intuition or could use Se or both intuition and Se. 



> My role in a group depends on the dynamics of a group. I would have to say a little of everything. But I am very good at seeing the flaws in other people's ideas. The priority is to make sure that the group comes out with an excellent project, I just try to make sure that is the case.


 - We are similar here again. I also see the flaws in others ideas, that is usually my role. I am the practical logical member. I use Ne but it really only comes out when stressed, since it is my inferior function. So for example, in group projects (which stress me out) I'm always the one to imagine how a group presentation could go wrong-inferior Ne. And I'll say no to almost every idea, because I see how impractical they are- Si, and all of the hypothetical scenarios where something could go wrong- Ne. Then my group members will say "Wow we didn't think of that" but I'm not very good at brainstorming for the actual presentation ideas- low Ne.

So what types of flaws do you see in others ideas? The impractical flaws like I do? 



> Again it depends on the group, I don't know what they lack. But I am good a presenting projects, offering creative ideas, being just, energetic.


 - maybe intuition over sensing. 



> I would say that I am energetic, linear in thought, for my body language I won't fidget much, I will lean forward, focus on the objective.


 - Ni and Te are both linear. Ne and Ti are non-linear. And then you are very focused, so again, more evidence for ENTJ over ENTP. 



> I like routines, but they have to be different. So I like to wake up at the same time, but I don't like doing the same things all the time. So a monthly routine would be fine for me.


 - Sounds like you are a J type or/and use some Si. 



> If I am bored then I am very aware of my bodily needs. If not then so-so I guess, again, I don't know how aware others are.


 - How often are you bored? What energizes you? What bores you? 



> No its not hard being on time. It is hard waking up early in the morning.


 - haha same for me too. I think you are probably a J type. 



> Again, I am sorry but I don't mind if an assignment is vague if it allows creativity (and I know that is what they want), too specific can be boring, but if it is a specific question that I like, then that is fine. I like to know what is expected of me on the big scale of things. Tell me where you want to be, let me get you there. I love strategy, I like making the plans, so long as I know what the final objective is, I am fine with vagueness.


 - You love strategy, very Ni+ Te. Making the plans= Te. Plus, it sounds like you generally have no problems following through (or at least if you know what the final objective is), which strongly suggests strong Te and/or a J type. 



> thanks for all the questions !


 - You're welcome! 

In my opinion I would say you are not an ENTP. Even throughout this whole thread your writing has been consistently linear. Ne, especially strong Ne, is scattered and random. So I would say you are:
1. ENTJ
2. INTJ
3. ESTJ

What do you think?


----------



## Molkiern (Jun 21, 2013)

How can you like editing papers!!!?

For the flaws I see in people's ideas, I see logical errors, how something could be used against us or simply giving an example on the idea won't work if faced with X problem.

What bores me: something that doesn't stimulate me, not challenging. I like to show my creativity and genius (for what its worth). I love outsmarting people, give me a job where there is no competition and I am bored, I really like debates, put me in a room where there is only small talk and I will be dying inside. I hate it when people waste my time, it really irritates me (thinking of getting bored makes me think that I am wasting my time).

I like to think of myself as an ENTJ as I think that they understand how to live life, and I like the idea of being a field marshall hahaha. The hole idea of make a plan and act on it i adhere to, it frustrates me when people say 'someone should do something'- why don't they do it ? But I don't like change just for the sake of change, there has to be a reason for it. I don't want to call myself and ENTJ if I am not one.

ESTJ... Well I think tradition is very important, but it is only important so long as it is significant to the person upholding it. I think it is hypocritical of people to celebrate Christmas and Easter if they don't understand the reason why we are celebrating it. But I won't stop them because that way the tradition is comemorated by the media and people who don't know about God and the reason why Easter and Christmas are important have a chance to learn. 
I like authority, so long as I am the one in control or I agree with the person in charge. Right now I am hating my French Socialist government, they are destroying everything I love. I am scared that if I ever go into politics that it will be too late the rectify all the damage this government has done.
I don't like thinking of myself as an ESTJ because I don't like the idea of obeying and upholding rules just for the sake of it. There always has to be a reason. I am not too impressed with the laws of men, they are always changing,bending to the whims of society. Rules and regulations are very important for society to work, just not so much me haha. So I don't really like being put in the box of ESTJ (with respect to the ESTJs out there). Then again, if I am then I am, got to face the music. 

INTJ: perhaps, when I take the test (i've taken four or five) I always get NTJ (except once ENTP) with E and I at about 50%. I like making plans and things to be coherent. I like having some time alone when I am tired, I like thinking things through alone. But I feel they are described as too passive, which I am not. 

All in all I think I am an NT, and your hunch that I am more Te suggests that I am an ENTJ more than INTJ. But I am curious why you thought I was an ESTJ ? Is there something you saw that made you think that I was more an ESTJ than ENTJ?

I was very glad to hear you agreed with me about your distaste close minded and emotional people, I sometimes feel that the world is just full of them, its so refreshing to find somebody you can have a calm conversation when disagreeing on fundamental things.
It is quite funny that you answer this thread at more or less the same time every day. Thanks again for all your time!


----------



## Kuikuro (Jul 22, 2014)

I have same doubt as you. I think when I am unhappy or stressed I become either INTJ or something similar. Is a who came first the egg or the chicken situation,a vicious circle. I wish I could unstuck myself and not become a ruthless hiding form the world because I got into a rut and feel running around my tale. That happens when I am at home for long periods of time or without a goal or groups, or something interesting going on. I think I am ENTP though, almost 99,999999 sure!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> How can you like editing papers!!!?


 - Editing paper's gives me great joy!!! XD 



> For the flaws I see in people's ideas, I see logical errors, how something could be used against us or simply giving an example on the idea won't work if faced with X problem.


 - Suggests thinker over feeler



> What bores me: something that doesn't stimulate me, not challenging. I like to show my creativity and genius (for what its worth). I love outsmarting people, give me a job where there is no competition and I am bored, I really like debates, put me in a room where there is only small talk and I will be dying inside. I hate it when people waste my time, it really irritates me (thinking of getting bored makes me think that I am wasting my time).


 - irritated by wasting time= Te. The NT types in particular really like challenging conversations and showing creativity. 



> I like to think of myself as an ENTJ as I think that they understand how to live life, and I like the idea of being a field marshall hahaha. The hole idea of make a plan and act on it i adhere to, it frustrates me when people say 'someone should do something'- why don't they do it ? But I don't like change just for the sake of change, there has to be a reason for it. I don't want to call myself and ENTJ if I am not one.


 - Making a plan and acting on it= Strong Te. Like an ENTJ, the ESTJ will also change something if someone proves a better method of accomplishing the goal. 



> ESTJ... Well I think tradition is very important, but it is only important so long as it is significant to the person upholding it. I think it is hypocritical of people to celebrate Christmas and Easter if they don't understand the reason why we are celebrating it. But I won't stop them because that way the tradition is comemorated by the media and people who don't know about God and the reason why Easter and Christmas are important have a chance to learn.


- Tradition is just a side effect of Si. 



> I like authority, so long as I am the one in control or I agree with the person in charge. Right now I am hating my French Socialist government, they are destroying everything I love. I am scared that if I ever go into politics that it will be too late the rectify all the damage this government has done.


 - Strong Te 



> I don't like thinking of myself as an ESTJ because I don't like the idea of obeying and upholding rules just for the sake of it. There always has to be a reason. I am not too impressed with the laws of men, they are always changing,bending to the whims of society. Rules and regulations are very important for society to work, just not so much me haha. So I don't really like being put in the box of ESTJ (with respect to the ESTJs out there). Then again, if I am then I am, got to face the music.


 - More bad Si stereotypes....They don't uphold rules just for the sake of it. Si is practical- the rules need to have a practical reasoning behind them and efficiency- Te. Si users (generally) only obey the rules if the rules align with their personal values-Fi. So they generally follow their own rules or rules that just happen to align with their own. 



> INTJ: perhaps, when I take the test (i've taken four or five) I always get NTJ (except once ENTP) with E and I at about 50%. I like making plans and things to be coherent. I like having some time alone when I am tired, I like thinking things through alone. But I feel they are described as too passive, which I am not.


 - So far I see you more as an ENTJ. 



> All in all I think I am an NT, and your hunch that I am more Te suggests that I am an ENTJ more than INTJ. But I am curious why you thought I was an ESTJ ? Is there something you saw that made you think that I was more an ESTJ than ENTJ?


 -
I'm just not 100% certain yet you are a conceptual thinker. 



> I was very glad to hear you agreed with me about your distaste close minded and emotional people, I sometimes feel that the world is just full of them, its so refreshing to find somebody you can have a calm conversation when disagreeing on fundamental things. It is quite funny that you answer this thread at more or less the same time every day. Thanks again for all your time!


 - Yes, so it seems. I agree, very refreshing when that happens. I have a quite calming presence and even had that effect on people I counseled. And yes, I like my routines- Si XD You're welcome! For now, I am leaning towards ENTJ for you. Especially because of how you answered the bird question and hate editing papers. 

Difference between Ni and Si (but be honest with yourself when reading through this. As a strong Si user I know just how hard it can be to do that/being honest with yourself when you have heard terrible stereotypes):

Ni and Si are similar. They both have an abstract quality to them. They are both introverted perceiving functions. Both are connected to memory and experience. They both create archetypes. Ni- conceptual archetypes. Si- physical archetypes. Both have hard time dealing with things they haven’t dealt with before. Both have an attitude about taking short cuts “Oh, I’ve seen this before. This is the answer. " They don’t need to think through the specific details to know what’s going to happen, since they’ve already seen it before. Both look to the past to help them figure out new situations. But Si is concrete. Ni is conceptual. 

Biggest difference: Si is about concrete experiences. Ni is about conceptual experiences.

(from Robert2928's example)

conceptual experience- 1.“Wow that girl hugged me so she must like me…wait isn’t this what happened on (insert TV show here)? Oh she doesn’t like me after all”

concrete experience- 2. What has personally happened. “Wow that girl hugged me so she must like me…then again (insert other girl name here) hugged me and she didn’t like me so maybe I’m wrong”

In math class, in order to understand the problem, do you need the general idea-conceptual thinking or examples-concrete thinking?

Good article on the difference between Si and Ni: 

Ni vs Si - Funky MBTI in Fiction

The dominant functions in children:

https://www.kidzmet.com/blog/myers-briggs-personality-types-vs-childhood-personalities/


----------



## Molkiern (Jun 21, 2013)

So I read the articles, for children I couldn't identify with any of the descriptions. I can tell you that I liked Grumpy (from the seven dwarfs) because he understood things the other silly dwarfs didn't. 
In the other article there is this quote:

"Si dominants do think about, and make plans for the future, but it’s always because they want to either preserve or prevent things that have happened in the past. Ni is more focused on carrying out an idealistic, abstract vision from the future." 
I think you shall be able to understand better who I am from this quote... I think both, I don't think the past was perfect, but there were some good ideologies that I think todays society has lost. I think we are too individual, focus on our pleasure and neglect our duties. Why ? Because the world (in the west) is not dangerous and has allowed us to focus on individual pleasures. There is nothing wrong with that, but when used in excess in can create moral decadence. If I didn't believe in God then I would not care for moral decadence, there would be no point to be good or bad, so pleasure for the sake of pleasure would be a fine cause. Writing these words I realise it is more a state of mind that I adhere to rather than the need to keep the past. But perhaps I am blinding myself. I know that the past was not perfect, today's world is far kinder and more just than it ever was, but I feel we can be better, and part of that can be developed by taking values from the past. 
If I am being honest, I do love the idea of knights fighting for their beliefs, and wish we had modern knights today, but I don't want the society of the past, I know it was unjust. I want what the knights represented: honour, strength and faith. I am not a royalist (in France that is quite big), neither am i a republican, I just want a system that works and strives for the improvement of mankind. I think the socialist government has made things easier for me, because I certainly don't want to preserve the present now, I want to change it, I disagree with it on an ideological basis. (it would not have been so easy for me to say that during Sarkozy's time, even if there were some things i disagreed with). I think I am more Ni.
This might be more Si though: I can be nostalgic of the past, idealise it somewhat, but when I think about it for 2 min I realise it wasn't that great, and I am just trying to think of a way to fix a lack of something in the present.
Something else that might be more Si: I think people dressed better and had an understanding of manners in the past compared to today, it has its advantages and disadvantages (society was too formal back then, not allowing for such close realtionships). 

I like both conceptual and concrete thinking, I shall first go for the conceptual understanding, and if I don't understand ask for an example, if I still don't then I'm in trouble! I think I am more conceptual than concrete. I am not sure, I don't really relate one experience to a film or a past event. If someone gives me a hug I will think- why did she do that? what was her motive? I will look at situation we are in, try and think about human nature (both through theory and past experiences). I really don't know where I go to relate thoughts like that. 




Kitty23 said:


> - Editing paper's gives me great joy!!! XD
> 
> - Suggests thinker over feeler
> 
> ...


----------



## Molkiern (Jun 21, 2013)

I just thought of something, I don't know if it helps, but sometimes when experiencing situations I do tend to use movie quotes as a joke, perhaps showing my thought process.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

How absent minded are you? 

How far into the future do you think about? 

Do you feel it is your obligation to create order? 

Do you ever experience order in one section of your life and chaos in the other? 

Are you a creature of habit but hate routine, especially when someone else imposes routine onto you?

Or do you like routine and don't care too much about where the routine is coming from? 

Is the object separate from your self-identity? Ex. These sunglasses here exist without me. They don't mind my feelings about them. My feelings don't change the value of the object. It's an object to be enjoyed and used. 

Are you more structured with your environment or playful? Ex. You do the same thing over and over again because you get those same feelings/it works Vs Play with new things to create a new way of doing things to challenge possibilities and to play with the environment?


----------



## Molkiern (Jun 21, 2013)

No idea why, but I can't access the last page. So i copied what i saw on my email and shall answer it here.

How absent minded am I? I don't know how absent minded other people are, but I can be absent minded for some tings (forget the pasta is cooking) but nor for others (remember to pick someone up from the airport). So a little abstent minded ? 

I think very far into the future (1-20 years)

No, it is not my obligation to create order, I don't think there is such a thing as order in this world, only an illusion of it. But if someone has a problem I will try and find a solution.

I like to control everthing, so I don't like to have chaos(loss of control) anywhere in my life. 

Yes I don't like it when someone imposes their routine on me. I follow my own path thank you very much.

Of course sun glasses are not part of me, of who I am. I have a pair that remind me of my Grandfather (they belonged to him), but objects don't define who you are. Just like a job doesn't define who you are, simply shows what you are interested in.

I like to think that life is a big game, that said it stops being such a game when other people rely on you. If I feel comfortable I will play around, if I am not, then I will stick to the tried and tested. It comes back to the other post I mentioned, learn your environment and then try to improve it. 



How absent minded are you?

How far into the future do you think about?

Do you feel it is your obligation to create order?

Do you ever experience order in one section of your life and chaos in the other?

Are you a creature of habit but hate routine, especially when someone else imposes routine onto you?

Or do you like routine and don't care too much about where the routine is coming from?

Is the object separate from your self-identity? Ex. These sunglasses here exist without me. They don't mind my feelings about them. My feelings don't change the value of the object. It's an object to be enjoyed and used.

Are you more structured with your environment or playful? Ex. You do the same thing over and over again because you get those same feelings/it works Vs Play with new things to create a new way of doing things to challenge possibilities and to play with the environment?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

This is so weird. Every time I click on page 4 I immediately get taken back to page 3.


----------



## Molkiern (Jun 21, 2013)

I had the same problem... So I copied your response from the email and answered the thread.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm wanting to say you are an ENTJ. I gathered all of my Si data and organized it. Hopefully it will help you understand Si better and what Si actually looks like. 

Si is an introverted perceiving function. Si is a subjective storehouse of detailed information which you gather over time. 

“Dominant Introverted Sensing (Si)
Directing energy inwardly and storing the facts and details of both external reality and internal thoughts and experiences.

Current Sensory Experience: What is currently happening in reality.
*Trigger*: Reality prompts you to access your internal sensory catalog
Cataloged sensory experience: What has happened prior and thoughts and experiences are tied to that"

Si is also about concrete symbolism. For example (this also might have some Fi in it), when I got a cup from Mercy Corps:

“When I first got the mug I noticed it felt smooth, cold, silver, it’s made out of metal... My cup *symbolizes* my faith in helping others. The black and white flowers painted on the cup *represent* blooming into a fresh new start. The black lowercase words “be the change” *symbolize* that anyone can help make a positive change in someone’s life. The images of the birds on mug *represent* people rising out of their struggles. The different angles of the birds *symbolize* different strategies of breaking free from poverty. The different outlines of the birds (clean in lines, definable feathers) *represent* the difficulty of the poverty. The visibility of the bird’s heads, beaks, tails, and certain wings *represent* how visible a person’s struggles can be.” - The symbolism is tied to a concrete physical object that is from MY (personal) life. 

Si is sentimental and nostalgic. I love taking pictures of moments I want to remember forever. For example, say I took a picture of my bird. Then years later when I look at the picture, it's like I'm transported to that exact moment I took that picture. The emotions I felt, if I had a headache that day,...maybe the time if I looked at the clock when I took the picture, maybe I'll think "I remember feeling like I had bad hair when taking this picture". So again, my bird is a real physical and concrete object. My bird is not an abstract thing. He is real, here in this moment, and I want real physical pictures of him so I can use my Si even more lol. 

Si also tells me how something should be based on past subjective experiences. Say I always eat apples that always look the same. But then one day I get a new apple and it looks different. I'll zoom in on the details and notice EXACTLY how it's different than all of the other apples. 

Or say I always go to the same theme park every summer. Then next year I go to a different theme park. But I immediately notice all the ways, even the tiny details, of how this theme park is different from the original theme park. So then I'll feel like this isn't a real theme park. I’ll feel like I didn't get the real theme park experience. Why? Because MY PERSONAL SUBJECTIVE DEFINTION of what a theme park experience is, is now being contradicted. So see how my definition is subjective, my definition was created through my own personal past experiences. But in reality there is no definition for what a “True theme park experience,” is.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Did you get my new response with all of my Si data? Ah I am on page 4 now, so when you post something new it takes you to page 4.


----------



## Molkiern (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for the post. It was hard to relate to some of the examples (such as a theme park) because I like to change activities frequently and don't have enough of a habit to declare one theme park as the only true one. 
For pictures however I wish I could have the opportunity to go back in time like you do. Pictures just show me how life has changed and can remind me of a good time I had. 
Glad to hear you think I am an ENTJ ^^ haha. I PM'd you previously, and would prefer to keep the conversation private from now on.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

haha, I thought the theme park one would really help you see if you use Si or not. Ok, that's cool. We'll message each other through PM from now on


----------

